# HELP! Forgot to include passport & photos



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

My husband just mailed our packet of VISA information to the consulate and forgot to put in my Passport and photos! What can we do!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

PhillyChic said:


> My husband just mailed our packet of VISA information to the consulate and forgot to put in my Passport and photos! What can we do!!!


The UKBA can simply refuse your application and keep the fees. Or they may contact you and ask you to send in your passport. People have experienced both, though I think you are more likely to be met with a requent rather than rejection. If they do reject your application for submitting incomplete documentation, you can appeal and ask them to reconsider their decision.

_We will only consider documents submitted with your application. You cannot submit documents after you have completed your application at the visa application centre, *unless our staff ask you for them*._
UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA English# 

So don't send your passport separately unless their staff have contacted you and requested it.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for such a quick response Joppa. It's a shame if they make us pay again because that takes away from our funds. I will hope for the very best as we have done everything in good faith.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Quick update: we received our documents back via post today, with a letter advising us to resubmit documents along with passport, photos and $12 money order. I wanted to share that info with the forum, should anyone else go through a similar experience. Thanks Joppa, once again your advice was spot on.


----------

